# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Jakarta Koi Club/Jakarta ZNA Chapter

## chester

Pak Karom dan KOI'S management,

Sekali lagi saya mengucapkan selamat atas terbentuknya KOI'S, forum KOIS dan juga event event yang telah dan akan diselenggarakan oleh KOIS. Semua activities adalah sangat positif dibandingkan dengan kevakuman. Saya dan tentunya teman teman hobbyist pasti akan selalu mendukung program dan acara anda.

Mereferensi kepada salah satu light discussion kita di forum lain, mengenai JKC/Jakarta ZNA chapter, yang pada saat ini mati suri, apakah ada perkembangan selanjutnya pak. Kalo KOIS bisa dimerger ke situ, atau mengambil alih organisasi tsb, dan secara langsung bernaung di bawah ZNA Jepang, akan menjadi batu lompatan yang fantastis dgn reputasi internasional/ZNA dan akan menjadi sangat independen.

Jadi program seperti Jakarta Chapter Koi Show bisa dikalendarkan selain kontes annualnya KOIS (2 event per tahun). 

Sebagai input saja pak, dan kalau memang usaha usaha ke arah tersebut bisa terealisasi, saya dan teman teman pasti akan membantunya semaksimal mungkin. 

cheers
chester

----------


## showa

Pak Chester,

melihat kondisi yg terlihat sekarang sepertinya apik sekali...., semuanya berjalan  dijalur yg mantap...

begitu juga utk organisasi yg lain seperti Jakarta Koi Club misalnya walau sementara ini belum ada kegiatan, bukan tdk mungkin beliau ** sudah mempersiapkan kegiatan utk meramaikan koi lagi. ( kita berharap begitu )

semangkin banyak berdiri atau semangkin banyak pecinta koi yg terbentuk didalam suatu wadah akan semangkin ramai pula koi kita sehingga sama ** kita berharap kwalitas koi di tanah air semangkin cemerlang...... dan tali silaturahim diantara hobbies terus semangkin baik juga.


salam koi


rudy.

----------


## chester

Thanks Pak Rudy atas tanggapannya. Ya, mudah2an JKC bisa bangkit lagi meskipun sudah 2-3 tahun terakhir 'tidur' terus dan belum ada tanda-tanda 'mendusin' dalam jangka pendek ke depan, dan berharap pula APKI bisa ambil perduli utk issue ini walaupun secara struktur organisasi mereka tidak harus. APKI sebagai wadah asosiasi sebetulnya juga tidak perlu menjadi penyelenggara kontes, menurut saya. Mereka hanyalah induk organisasi yang membawahi koi clubs, baik yang dealer oriented maupun yang hobbyist oriented (seperti Shinkokai di Jepang atawa KOIS di Indonesia, dan Bandung Club, SBY Club, Makassar etc. Club club semacam inilah yang seharusnya dan sebaiknya menyelenggarakan kontes dan kegiatan2 perkoian yang lain. Yang dealer oriented club arahnya ke sales (yang sah2 saja) dan yang hobbyist murni utk hobby (tanpa ada pretensi komersial seperti mau jualanl ikan misalnya).

Maka dari itu saya sangat menyambut gembira kelahiran KOIS sebagai labyrinth baru utk kegiatan murni pecinta/hobbyist koi dengan tangan tangan professional yang mengayominya. Suatu saat KOIS pasti mampu untuk menyelenggarakan show yang scopenya lebih di atas Mini Contest.

Usulan untuk menyatukan KOIS dengan JKC (kalau mungkin dan bisa) lebih didasarkan pada pemikiran utk menyatukan wadah wadah hobbyist, - karena basicnya KOIS dan JKC kurang lebih sama -, ke dalam satu naungan sehingga KOIS bisa menjadi interest party yang lebih dominan dalam perkoian di Indonesia, dan lebih independen bila juga dinaungi ZNA Japan. Tapi sekali lagi ini hanya usulan dan mungkin (sekali lagi mungkin) bisa menjadi bahan pemikiran pemuka-pemuka KOIS. 

cheers
chester

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Pak Chester,

Sebenarnya p Karom yang paling berkompeten merespons usulan Bapak, tapi mungkin karena kesibukan mempersiapkan acara 2nd Mini Contest, hari Sabtu mendatang beliau belum sempat me-reply usulan bapak yang simpatik ini. Oleh karena itu, saya coba merespons menurut apa yang saya ketahui dan pahami selama ini, kurangnya mungkin akan dilengkapi oleh P Karom dan rekan - rekan pengurus KOI's lainnya.

Jauh sebelum KOI's dideklarasikan, sudah ada usulan serupa dan bahkan dari teman - teman anggota dan pengurus APKI. Kami sendiri sempat membahas usulan menarik ini, namun belum tuntas ke dalam bentuk yang lebih kongkrit karena beberapa hal berikut:

1. Sebagai organisasi KOI's sendiri masih sangat muda, masih mencari bentuk dan format yang paling sesuai dalam memberikan kontribusi bagi perkembangan koi di tanah air. Rasanya belum waktunya bila KOI's disejajarkan dengan Jakarta Koi Club (JKC), apalagi mengambil alih kegiatan yang telah dan akan dilakukan oleh JKC. Pengalaman, pengetahuan, dan Networking yang dimiliki KOI's masih sangat terbatas, terutama dalam penyelenggaraan kontes bertaraf international. Alih - alih niatnya menyelenggarakan kontes yang lebih baik, yang terjadi malah sebaliknya

2. Kami sendiri mempunyai kesulitan untuk berkomunikasi dengan teman - teman di JKC. Belum ada kontak ataupun bentuk komunikasi lainnya yang bisa digunakan sebagai ajang untuk confidence building. 

Kedua hal tersebut yang pada akhirnya mendasari kami untuk mendirikan dan memperkuat dahulu KOI's. Ke depannya sangat dimungkinkan untuk bekerjasama dengan siapapun sepanjang hal itu sesuai dengan spirit KOI's sebagaimana yang dinyatakan dalam visi dan misinya. Bukan tidak mungkin, kami membutuhkan peran P Chester dan rekan - rekan senior lainnya agar bisa membantu menemukan format yang paling sesuai untuk ikut mendorong perkembangan koi di tanah air, termasuk diantaranya mungkin memfasilitasi pertemuan dengan teman - teman JKC.

Demikian P Chester, sejauh apa yang saya ketahui dan bisa saya sampaikan. Sekali lagi terimakasih untuk usulan yang simpatik ini, semoga suatu saat bisa direalisasikan

Brgds,

----------


## dattairadian

Pak Chester .../ Ricky (?)

Salam kenal...
Sekedar menambahkan teman-teman saja.
Dulu salah satu kendalanya adalah nama Pak. Embrio KOI's adalah milis ikan koi yang anggotanya tersebar di seluruh Indonesia bahkan internasional. Dengan adanya kata Jakarta, dikhawatirkan akan mengecilkan scope anggota yang sudah ada terbina pada milis tersebut

salam ...

----------


## chester

Pak Ajik and Pak Datta,

Thanks atas klarifikasi dan tanggapannya. Nanti kalau ada waktu dan momennya tepat mungkin bisa didiskusikan lagi.  

cheers

----------


## karom

> Pak Ajik and Pak Datta,
> 
> Thanks atas klarifikasi dan tanggapannya. Nanti kalau ada waktu dan momennya tepat mungkin bisa didiskusikan lagi.  
> 
> cheers


pak Ricky,

Sorry baru sempat baca topik ini, inti nya wacana ini bagus sekali pak, so lets keep it open  ... masalahnya adalah kesiapan dari KOI's sendiri yang kita perlu konsolidasi kedalam lebih jauh lagi dan juga masalah legalitas yang kelihatannya hanya bisa diresolve oleh APKI sendiri
.

----------


## chester

Pak Karom,

Mungkin kita sudah agak telat sekarang karena saya dengar waktu Wakagoi kemarin bahwa APKI akan ambil alih Jakarta Koi Club Show (Jakarta Chapter) yang (rencananya) akan diadakan pada bulan Agustus atau September 2007 dan bertempat di WTC Manggadua. 

Apakah ini masih wacana atawa sudah firm plan saya belum mendapat konfirmasi lebih jauh lagi mungkin KOIS sebagai stake holdernya APKI bisa mengakses kemungkinan partisipasi KOIS dalam event ini karena seyogyanya, event Jakarta Koi Club (seperti juga Bandung Koi Club) dilaksanakan oleh hobbyists (koi club) dan at present, KOIS adalah satu satunya koi club (hobbyist club) yang eksis di Jakarta, sepanjang yang saya tahu. APKI adalah asosiasi yang kepengurusannya didominasi oleh dealers (yang OK2 saja) tapi sekali mereka menyelenggarakan kontes pasti sedikit banyak selalu ada vested interest, terutama dari segi penyelenggaraan dan aturan main.

Jadi KOIS bisa berperan lebih karena basicnya adalah sebuah Koi Club bukan Dealer Club.

Ini hanya pemikiran saya saja Pak mengamati komunitas perkoian di Jepang yang secara jelas memisahkan antara interest dealer/breeder dan hobbyist. Tehnik penjurian dari dua mazhab tersebut aja berbeda koq.

cheers

----------


## karom

pak Ricky,

Yes indeed, I heard that APKI had already appointed pak Husin Arief as the Head of Jakarta Chapter.

We'll see the breakthru

----------


## karom

> Pak Karom,
> 
> Mungkin kita sudah agak telat sekarang karena saya dengar waktu Wakagoi kemarin bahwa APKI akan ambil alih Jakarta Koi Club Show (Jakarta Chapter) yang (rencananya) akan diadakan pada bulan Agustus atau September 2007 dan bertempat di WTC Manggadua. 
> 
> Apakah ini masih wacana atawa sudah firm plan saya belum mendapat konfirmasi lebih jauh lagi mungkin KOIS sebagai stake holdernya APKI bisa mengakses kemungkinan partisipasi KOIS dalam event ini karena seyogyanya, event Jakarta Koi Club (seperti juga Bandung Koi Club) dilaksanakan oleh hobbyists (koi club) dan at present, KOIS adalah satu satunya koi club (hobbyist club) yang eksis di Jakarta, sepanjang yang saya tahu. APKI adalah asosiasi yang kepengurusannya didominasi oleh dealers (yang OK2 saja) tapi sekali mereka menyelenggarakan kontes pasti sedikit banyak selalu ada vested interest, terutama dari segi penyelenggaraan dan aturan main.
> 
> Jadi KOIS bisa berperan lebih karena basicnya adalah sebuah Koi Club bukan Dealer Club.
> 
> Ini hanya pemikiran saya saja Pak mengamati komunitas perkoian di Jepang yang secara jelas memisahkan antara interest dealer/breeder dan hobbyist. Tehnik penjurian dari dua mazhab tersebut aja berbeda koq.
> ...


sependapat dengan pak Ricky memang seyogyanya ada pemisahan kelompok seperti di jepang ada Airinkai untuk hobbyist dan Shinkokai untuk dealer/breeder.

nah di Indonesia sendiri bagaimana, kelihatannya mazhab yang sering digunakan adalah Airinkai (ZNA) tapi kenyataannya kebanyakan pemain2 yang terlibat disitu adalah para dealer/breeder dan juga beberapa hobbyst.

walaupun disini sudah ada Shinkokai Indonesia yang seharusnya menjadi tempat ajang berkiprahnya para dealer/breeder, tapi mengapa kegiatannya nyaris tak terdengar ??

tanya kenapa ... tanya kenapa ...

----------


## chester

Pak Karom,

P. Husin Arif terpilih secara aklamasi sebagai ketua umum Jakarta Koi Club yang baru oleh para hobbyist yang kemarin berkumpul dalam suatu pertemuan yang diprakarsai oleh P. Sugi dari APKI. Pertemuan dihadiri oleh para hobbyist, segenap pengurus APKI dan juga para dealer yang datang dengan kapasitas pribadi. Pak Husin ditunjuk sebagai ketua oleh rapat hobbyist murni tanpa keterlibatan APKI dan dealer, jadi bukan ditunjuk (appointed by) APKI. 

JKC diharapkan akan menjadi klub koi yang totally independent, secara vertikal bernaung dibawah APKI sebagai asosiasi dan secara horisontal diharapkan untuk bersinergi dengan koi club lainnya seperti KOIS dll.

Susunan kepengurusan yang lengkap beserta AD/ART dan lainnya diharapkan akan dituntaskan segera untuk mengkick start program program yang sudah direncanakan, terutama penyelenggaraan Jakarta Koi Show ke 4 setelah mandeg beberapa tahun (terakhir ke 3 di PRJ tahun 2003). 

JKC mengharapkan partisipasi dan kerjasama aktif dari teman teman di KOIS untuk lebih menghidupkan aktifitas perkoian di Jakarta dan sekitarnya karena grass rootnya sama yakni para pecinta dan hobbyist koi dan jauh dari motif ekonomi dan biz (bukan menabukan tetapi orientasinya tidak ke sana). 

Last but not least, JKC juga akan memberikan perhatian yang lebih terhadap ikan ikan lokal (dan industri ikan lokal), dan diharapkan bisa berkerjasama dengan KOIS di forum ini untuk bikin semacam joint event / program yang mengutamakan ikan lokal.

Diharapkan juga JKC bisa mendatangkan breeder breeder dari Jepang untuk memberikan semacam kursus kepelatihan (coaching clinic) terhadap peternak lokal kita. Buat kita para hobbyist mungkin kegiatan kegiatan semacam ini adalah fun belaka (karena pure hobby) tetapi mungkin sambil jalan bisa juga membantu permajuan koi lokal dan petani koi kita, idealnya begitu. 

Prinsipnya, ada kegiatan lebih baik dari tidak ada sama sekali.

cheers
ricky

----------


## Robby Iwan

> JKC juga akan memberikan perhatian yang lebih terhadap ikan ikan lokal (dan industri ikan lokal), dan diharapkan bisa berkerjasama dengan KOIS di forum ini untuk bikin semacam joint event / program yang mengutamakan ikan lokal.
> 
> Diharapkan juga JKC bisa mendatangkan breeder breeder dari Jepang untuk memberikan semacam kursus kepelatihan (coaching clinic) terhadap peternak lokal kita. 
> cheers
> ricky



Kawan2,

Ini yang menarik dan paling di-tunggu2, tambah banyak kontes dan  partisipasi para top hobbiest untuk kemajuan koi made in indonnesia 

Selamat & Terima kasih untuk JKC

Salam

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Karom,
> 
> P. Husin Arif terpilih secara aklamasi sebagai ketua umum Jakarta Koi Club yang baru oleh para hobbyist yang kemarin berkumpul dalam suatu pertemuan yang diprakarsai oleh P. Sugi dari APKI. Pertemuan dihadiri oleh para hobbyist, segenap pengurus APKI dan juga para dealer yang datang dengan kapasitas pribadi. Pak Husin ditunjuk sebagai ketua oleh rapat hobbyist murni tanpa keterlibatan APKI dan dealer, jadi bukan ditunjuk (appointed by) APKI. 
> 
> JKC diharapkan akan menjadi klub koi yang totally independent, secara vertikal bernaung dibawah APKI sebagai asosiasi dan secara horisontal diharapkan untuk bersinergi dengan koi club lainnya seperti KOIS dll.
> 
> Susunan kepengurusan yang lengkap beserta AD/ART dan lainnya diharapkan akan dituntaskan segera untuk mengkick start program program yang sudah direncanakan, terutama penyelenggaraan Jakarta Koi Show ke 4 setelah mandeg beberapa tahun (terakhir ke 3 di PRJ tahun 2003). 
> 
> JKC mengharapkan partisipasi dan kerjasama aktif dari teman teman di KOIS untuk lebih menghidupkan aktifitas perkoian di Jakarta dan sekitarnya karena grass rootnya sama yakni para pecinta dan hobbyist koi dan jauh dari motif ekonomi dan biz (bukan menabukan tetapi orientasinya tidak ke sana). 
> ...



Good Luck, p Ricky dan para hobbist lain dengan JKC-nya

Semakin banyak club menurut saya akan semakin baik bagi perkembangan koi, karena akan semakin banyak hobbist yang aspirasinya bisa diakomodir. Saya kira dengan dukungan network, dan kecintaan thd koi, JKC bisa berkiprah secara independen dan profesional. Boleh disharing pak, aktifitas - aktifitas JKC, sehingga kita para hobbist yang tergabung dalam KOI's bisa well - informed.

Sekali lagi selamat ya, p Ricky (informasinya menjabat sebagai Sekjen JKC ya, Cmiiw) 

Brgds,

----------


## karom

*Segenap Anggota dan Pengurus Koi Owners of Indonesia - Society (KOI's) mengucapkan :
Selamat atas terpilihnya pak Husin Arif dan pak Ricky Istamto sebagai Ketua dan Sekjen "ZNA - Jakarta Chapter"*

----------


## chester

Thanks Pak Robby dan Pak Ajik atas sambutan yang hangat dari KOI'S sebagai sister clubnya JKC. Kebetulan mereka memperosokkan saya sebagai Sekjen (istilah kerennya tapi sebenarnya seksi repot, he he he) jadi saya akan coba sebaiknya untuk membantu P. Husin, dengan segenap dukungan dari hobbyists di Jakarta dan sekitarnya.

Sebenarnya, seperti yang saya dengungkan dari dulu, saya pribadi menghendaki KOIS untuk mengurus juga JKC tetapi mengingat juga konteks KOIS yang lebih regional (bukan hanya utk para hobbyist di Jakarta - seperti yang pernah dikemukakan pak Datta di forum ini)  cukuplah utk JKC bermain di platform Jakarta saja.

Pada saat ini, konsolidasi kepengurusan yang baru dan yang lama sedang terus dijalankan secara intensif dengan itikad dan intensi yang baik dari semua pihak, baru kemudian kami menyusun program program yang kongkrit, anyway kami berharap utk bisa menyelenggarakan 4th Jakarta International Koi Show sesegera mungkin, target di bulan Agustus tahun ini. Thanks untuk teman teman hobbyists di Singapore, Malaysia dan Thai (dan juga Jerman he he he) yang telah memberikan konfirmasi verbal untuk mengirim ikan ikan mereka, serta last but not least dari teman teman hobbyist dari Bandung dan Surabaya. 

Di kemudian hari mungkin KOIS dan JKC bisa bertemu untuk mengkonsolidasikan acara/program secara terpadu dan bisa bersinergi utk saling menutup downside masing masing.

JKC pasti tidak akan melibatkan diri dalam event seperti Grow Out yang sudah dirintis oleh KOIS, SPKC dan Koi Collection dan menghindari utk berkompetisi dalam program program yang sama dan sudah ada.

Sebaliknya JKC akan berusaha untuk mendapatkan kemudahan kemudahan dari para penjual koiware (di luar ikan) seperti makanan, pompa pompa, mats dsb utk memberikan harga grosiran kepada JKC (cash payment) dan anggota JKC bisa mendapatkan produk produk tersebut dengan harga yang lebih murah.

Keanggotaan JKC akan gratis dan anggota APKI yang berdomisili di Jakarta akan secara otomatis menjadi anggota JKC dan menikmati fasilitas fasilitas JKC. Paling banyak anggota mungkin hanya perlu membayar Rp 10-15 rb rupiah untuk penggantian biaya pembuatan kartu anggota. Saya berpikir untuk menggratiskan juga biaya ini tapi tergantung dari para pengurus yang lain.

Saya harapkan para anggota KOIS yang berdomisili di Jakarta juga berminat untuk menjadi anggota JKC, dan sebaliknya. 

JKC belum berintensi untuk mendirikan milis atawa website sendiri dan saya pribadi cenderung utk menggunakan milis milis yang sudah ada seperti KOIS dan APKI forum, apabila boleh. 

Akhir kata, kami di JKC mengharapkan support dan kerjasama yang saling bersinergi dengan KOIS di dalam waktu dekat ini.

cheers
ricky

----------


## chester

> *Segenap Anggota dan Pengurus Koi Owners of Indonesia - Society (KOI's) mengucapkan :
> Selamat atas terpilihnya pak Husin Arif dan pak Ricky Istamto sebagai Ketua dan Sekjen "ZNA - Jakarta Chapter"*


Thanks a lot Pak Karom, semoga kita bisa bikin joint event dan program bersama sama dengan semangat independensi yang tinggi demi kemajuan semua. 

best regards
ricky

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Keanggotaan JKC akan gratis dan anggota APKI yang berdomisili di Jakarta akan secara otomatis menjadi anggota JKC dan menikmati fasilitas fasilitas JKC. Paling banyak anggota mungkin hanya perlu membayar Rp 10-15 rb rupiah untuk penggantian biaya pembuatan kartu anggota. Saya berpikir untuk menggratiskan juga biaya ini tapi tergantung dari para pengurus yang lain.
> 
> Saya harapkan para anggota KOIS yang berdomisili di Jakarta juga berminat untuk menjadi anggota JKC, dan sebaliknya. 
> 
> cheers
> ricky



Rick,

Saya berminat mendaftar jadi anggota JKC, (soalnya gratis dan dpt voucher discount..  ::  )

----------


## chester

Rob, no problem at all. Nanti juga mungkin KOIS bisa melist up anggota anggotanya yang berbasis di JKT utk menjadi anggota JKC. Bagi peserta milis yang belum menjadi anggota KOIS diharapkan mendaftarkan segera   ::  Mengenai program voucher, wacananya adalah ke arah sana cuma diperlukan tahapan tahapan negosiasi dengan para dealer (take and givenya). Setahap demi setahap dulu. Konsolidasi, menurut bang Ajik, he he he.

cheers

----------


## showa

Selamat dan Sukses selalu utk wajah JKC yg baru, mudah**an tambah ramai aja nic perkoian di tanah air.


salam koi


rudy

----------


## chester

thanks Rud, meskipun ini wadah lama tapi masih infant banget dan cuci piringnya lebih banyak daripada yang gw perkirakan, he he he, anyway do not try, do not succeed. Always need your and friends' supports.

cheers

----------


## showa

he..he..he..


mantap deh, kalo sudah di posisi cuci piring sepertinya segala urusan lancar nic.....

jgn lupa cuci nya pakai sabun biar bersih dan wangi....( ha..ha..ha..)
kalo perlu kuli cuci jgn lupa undang ** kita ya.....


salam koi

rudy

----------


## chester

so pasti lah fren.. mudah mudahan kita bisa bikin perkoian nasional bergairah.. thanks again

cheers

----------


## menkar

pak punteen sebelomnya neh abg anak kecil mo ikutann...

btw kok ramei nya cuman di forum yah? di kehidupan real nyata agak kurang kecium wanginya yah? 

trus kupi darat nya juga kalo ada kontes yah? kenapa gak kita buat event sendiri yah? 

sperti koi's anual festival gitcuh>>? apakah kurang memasyarakat kali yah>?

SO mari kita memasyaraktkan koi dan men koi kan masyarakat...

hehehe artinya dah beda yah kalo yah kata yang kedua hehehe

piszz ah

----------


## hankoi

Pak Menkar, 
Memang ramenya baru bisa di forum ini aja pak, sebab susahnya menyatukan jadwal banyak orang yang menjadi penghobi Koi.
Dengan adanya forum ini, dapat menjadi ajang bertukar pengalaman, pikiran, ilmu, dll. Tanpa harus bertatap muka langsung. Jadi lebih praktis saja.   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## menkar

iya juga seh yahh...

tapi gak ada salahnya juga kali ya? untuk kois yang di jakarta pd khususnya (scope jkt ).. kayak waktu kemarin mungkin ptemuan bulanan aja? spt kemaren ketemuan informal gitu di hanggar sama pak rudi showa siswadi, p rudi choirudin (pakar kita), p budi peking , pak coolwater, pak agung ,saya n banyak lagi yah semacam arisan kecil2 lan ajalah or gak usah arisan lah yah ngobrol2 aja modal teh botol or kopi aja muingkin dari situ bermunculan ide 2 brialiant untuk menambah wawasan n perkembangan organisasi ini selain itu tukeran n jual beli koi juga kali yah -)b yg ptg intinya memperat tali silahturahmi n persaudaran kalo hanya milist doang kayaknya gak jauh kayak di kas kus yah>?  selain itu tali silaturahimm semakin kuatdd -)

mungkin kalo ada spt ini, 1 step a head utk kemajuan or meramaikan oraganisasi ini kali yah??

mungkin lhoo hanya kasih idea aja sehh..

n yang paling manstabff sih 2nd kois di hanggar teras maret itu tapi sayangnya sya lagi tdk di jkt hehe -) kalo bisa sih ptemuan si informal quarterly tapi tetap oficialy supported by kois.

piss ah & best rgds
menkar

----------


## hankoi

Setujuuu...  ::   ::   ::

----------

